# Barb Fitting for Fabco NV-55



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

I decided to split my C02 in order to run two tanks and bought two NV55s from my local Fabco distributer to run in-line. Problem is, I can't seem to get my hands on the #10-32 barb fittings. Anyone know of a place to get them; preferably one that isn't going to roll me for shipping like the local Fabco distributer did ($6/valve!!). Thanks


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Go to:
http://www.sumoregulator.com/index.html

and send them a note with your needs. I have purchased little fittings from them and they were very helpful and knowledgeable. Good thing about them is there prices were about the same minus the handling charge and they know your application.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

i take it you had no luck at Home Depot?


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

http://www.tippmannparts.com/T-Fitting-10-32-Male-to-3-32nds-Inch-Barbs-p/1644.htm&Click=1347

http://www.google.com/products?q=10...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wf


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Try:

http://www.towerhobbies.com/

I got mine there.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=LXD624&search=Go

They are hard to get, I tried a few plumbers' suppliers and they didn't have them, but these guys do


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Gramazing said:


> Try:
> 
> http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/WTI0095P?FVSEARCH=LXD624&search=Go
> 
> They are hard to get, I tried a few plumbers' suppliers and they didn't have them, but these guys do


Thanks Gram. I too have tried my fair share of plumber's suppliers etc and they are pretty hard to come by. Maybe I will try a couple local hobby places first...

Z400- I did a similar google search and found the same results. But, I am looking for something others have used and liked. Local availability preferred. Tippmann seems a bit pricey


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

Hobby places might have them because that particular fitting is used sometimes in model airplanes. There was one place local to me that had "1" in stock. What am I going to do with _one_ #10-32 barb fitting?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here are the Clippard part numbers for the #10-32 x 1/8" brass hose barbs: http://clippard.com/store/search.asp?sku=11752-1

If you have a dealer near by, you might avoid that stupid extra charge that they have. Call them and ask.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Left C said:


> Here are the Clippard part numbers for the #10-32 x 1/8" brass hose barbs: http://clippard.com/store/search.asp?sku=11752-1
> 
> If you have a dealer near by, you might avoid that stupid extra charge that they have. Call them and ask.


I sure wished I had a dealer closer to me. The closest ones are Roanoke VA and Charlotte NC, only 4 and 6 hours away.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

will this work with the fabco inline :
http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Hose-Barb-1TBW8?Pid=search

what is the barb size and thread size of it?


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

drunkenmastera said:


> will this work with the fabco inline :
> http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/PARKER-Hose-Barb-1TBW8?Pid=search


No, the fabco's threads are #10-32. That fitting has 1/8 NPT.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

jcran17 said:


> No, the fabco's threads are #10-32. That fitting has 1/8 NPT.


it said barb size 5/16 which is the same as 10-32?


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

Gramazing said:


> Hobby places might have them because that particular fitting is used sometimes in model airplanes. There was one place local to me that had "1" in stock. What am I going to do with _one_ #10-32 barb fitting?


Thanks for all the info guys.

Gram. I found two different local hobby shops that had two fittings each. One of the guys told me "a bunch of you aquarium guys have been buying these lately". So, apparently we are developing a reputation.

Left C. Turns out the closest Clippard dealer to me is 2hr away. Good to know for the future though. And I have certainly learned my lesson about asking for extra charges up front.


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

drunkenmastera said:


> it said barb size 5/16 which is the same as 10-32?


No, they are not the same. #10 refers to the diameter of the treaded end and 32 refers to the number of threads per inch. It's almost half the diameter of 5/16"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Thread_Standard#Designation

If you don't go the clippard route as Left C suggested, give some local hobby shops that deal in R/C at try. If nothing else, they should be able to order them in for you.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

jcran17 said:


> No, they are not the same. #10 refers to the diameter of the treaded end and 32 refers to the number of threads per inch. It's almost half the diameter of 5/16"
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Thread_Standard#Designation
> 
> If you don't go the clippard route as Left C suggested, give some local hobby shops that deal in R/C at try. If nothing else, they should be able to order them in for you.


what kind of hobby shops like toys????


----------



## jcran17 (Oct 10, 2009)

drunkenmastera said:


> what kind of hobby shops like toys????


Best are those that have remote control cars, planes, etc. Check out the link Gramazing posted above to the part at tower hobbies. It's made by Du-bro. Part #540.


----------



## Gramazing (Mar 6, 2010)

drunkenmastera said:


> what kind of hobby shops like toys????


All of them 

The 10-32/barb fitting is used in fuel lines I think, which they run into their little model airplanes or cars.


----------



## drunkenmastera (Oct 21, 2009)

nvm, found them at hobbytown usa


----------



## Z400 (Mar 24, 2010)

drunkenmastera said:


> it said barb size 5/16 which is the same as 10-32?


Yeah, BARB size. 
The barb is what the air line slides onto.


----------

